# Broken Collar Bone, What to do?



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

So, I went with a couple of guys to Diablo the other weekend and on one of our last rides down I had a pretty bad crash after a front heavy landing on the table tops. I broke my collar bone and received a concussion (one of a million I have had) I did not think it was broken though. I rode the rest of the way down, watched our videos we took that evening, drove the total of 14 hours back home the next day and then finally 2 days later my parents had me go in and had it looked at. I think it was my helmet that did the actual breaking of the bone as I landed on my side/back.

So what should I do in the mean time while healing? I know once it is strong enough, I will start doing some specific training especially since we are going back in mid September. 

I have thought about a Leatt brace, but $300+ is a lot to spend for a college student, but I do have 2-3 months to decide on that.

-Brett


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

When you see your hospital, $300 for a Leatt might not sound so bad. I don't have one myself, just sayin.........


----------



## argibson (Jul 30, 2010)

Get it fixed with titanium. I did and was doing pushups and rocking dirt bikes and single track within one month.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

just relax and heal up...and watch lots of porn:thumbsup:


----------



## dmckiwi (Feb 3, 2011)

I broken mine 2 weeks ago, going to see the surgeon tomorrow and hopefully they will screw it back together, not much you can do otherwise either it heals or they screw it together, on the upside with some pain med's they aren't bad and within a week the painful is alot less than other breaks, unless it moves 8).


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

*bindur dundat*

http://www.heavenearthchineseherbs.com/great-mender-teapills-jin-gu-die-shang-wan-p-111.html


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> just relax and heal up...and watch lots of porn:thumbsup:


:lol:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ajd245246 said:


> :lol:


always works and safe too


----------



## Little Willy (Feb 4, 2005)

I was in a sling for about 5 weeks with my collarbone - the idea is to isolate the break so that the bones can heal together relatively straight. If you don't take the weight off it, there's a good chance the bones will join back all crooked like and potentially reduce future flexibility.
I could have got them to open it up and pin the bones together, but I don't have private health insurance and it was going to cost a shizload to go under the knife.

Instead, I started doing spin classes to keep up fitness, and once I got out of the sling started doing light weights to build the strength back up.
Although it felt quite sore at first, doing things like push ups and lifting medicine balls etc actually made a huge difference to building back up the strength that had all but disappeared after not using my arm for 5 weeks.


----------



## motobutane (Sep 23, 2008)

Suck it up gimpy you'll be good for Snowshoe in August:thumbsup:


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

If you in any way are thinking about getting it plated go now. You don't have much time before its too late to do that. 

I broke mine and sat around for a week in a figure 8 brace and when taking a shower a bottle of shampoo fell and I went to grab it not thinking and messed up what had already healed. The doc had me in for a checkup and it was worse than when I went to the ER. 

Had a plate put in and was good to go. Left it in for four years and when I had my ACL fixed I had the plate removed. I'd say get it plated and get back on the bike earlier.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

I cant watch to much porn, my stranger hand sucks! Haha. Of course you would have something to say moto . I think i could still take you on with my one good arm! (Lets see who is gimpy haha) It seems as though it is healing fine if I quit doing things like asetliff did from instinct.

-Brett


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Although "Plate's" or "Titanium" sound like a good idea.... Always think of surgery as a last resort. The risk of complications (infections/hardware failure/post-op recovery/etc) far out way the perceived benefit of a plate and screws or a ti rod.
Also- You don't want to go "Shop Around" for a surgery. If you do, they guy that eventually says, "Yes." is the guy who just wants to do surgery. He isn't the guy who is making a sound clinical decision.
Since you could ride down, hang out, (probably party with your friends), drive home and then go to the MD a few days later... I'd say your break is minimal and more like a hairline fracture.

Get better soon.


----------



## psycho_sw (Apr 20, 2011)

That f-ing bone i have broken mine six times.
Its annoying but it heals, gives you more time for mtb movies


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

argibson said:


> Get it fixed with titanium. I did and was doing pushups and rocking dirt bikes and single track within one month.


If it is a bad brake, I second titanium plate and some screws. Cheapest and strongest fix there is. If it is a minor brake/crack you might get away with a sling, but it takes longer to heal.

Remember Chicks dig scars and every bone in your body can heal. Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Carraig042 said:


> I cant watch to much porn, my stranger hand sucks! Haha.
> 
> -Brett


practice...in time it gets better !!!.....


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

I wish my Dr would've screwed mine together. Nothing like basically losing 6 months of your life... My left arm is still only at maybe 90% of what it used to be simply because I didn't use it for 6 months. But, I don't do any exercise other than MTBing or volleyball so I expect it to take longer to fully recover those muscles.


----------



## JoeNath78 (Mar 27, 2011)

yeah depends alot on the break. i broke mine in a car accident... i wanted the surgery but the doctors kept telling me it was a bad idea... still bothers me if i land on that side hard enough..

pics or it didnt happen!!


----------



## JoeNath78 (Mar 27, 2011)

https://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l191/shirley1978/Mobile Uploads/Nov17_0001.jpg

wont let me put the pic up for some reason


----------



## argibson (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh yeah, it happened to me alright. 8 hole plate almost from sternum to humeral head due to multiple breaks. Was doing pushups and riding again in less than a month. Colin Edwards just raced motogp less than 10 days after fixation surgery on his clavicle.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

big0mike said:


> http://w][/QUOTE]
> 
> no front brake in a turn


----------



## wrek (Jun 17, 2011)

Something I've not learned with injuries... Take the time to heal them properly, you regret it a LOT later if you don't. I fractured my hip when I was in 10th grade while skating. After a while I got tired of using the crutches and stopped using them just kinda gimped around. Now, 8 years later, I regret not listening and taking the time to heal up. Do it right and you can ride bikes until you're old... Do it wrong and you won't be.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no front brake in a turn


Sure you can. Just not TOO MUCH as I learned that day... :thumbsup:


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

> pics or it didnt happen!!


I do not have any pictures of the xrays. Maybe I can get some when I go in for the follow-up xrays in a couple of weeks. I can tell you mine was not near as bad as some of you have posted. I actually think it was my helmet that made contact with the clavicle. It was in place when the xrays were taken.

-Brett


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Carraig042 said:


> I actually think it was my helmet that made contact with the clavicle. It was in place when the xrays were taken.


Had a buddy did the same thing. He high sided leaving a residential street when he hit some gravel. Landed just right so the helmet cracked his collar bone.


----------



## DesertCrawler (Sep 28, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no front brake in a turn


Old wives tail...well, not my wife but maybe someone's...just like no front brake going downhill...also simply not true.



big0mike said:


> Sure you can. Just not TOO MUCH as I learned that day... :thumbsup:


This. :thumbsup: There you go Mike, just not TOO MUCH brake. 

The puff of smoke off the front tire was where my eye went first.

I broke mine in about that spot on the left side also, although it was more of a vertical fracture, when I got tossed off the high side in a left hander. Back then the plating was not even offered as an option. Left side lost a full inch from neck to shoulder. It still aches now and then even 25 years after the fact, kind of like you mentioned your's does Mike.


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

broke my in 2 places...
didn't had sugery, because it "would" go withou it! after 1 month and with pain went to another doc who said I would have to had sugery, but after 1 month, it was to late and could do worse,,, and had to wait!
After 1 year... 1 part was OK and had to have surgery to fix the other, since it had a "caulus" normally called: pseudoartrose....
a small bt of bone from my pelvic bone... growing factors... and a plate and 6 bolts and was on my way to go back! oh well...

Collar bone = Cyclist bone!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

big0mike said:


> Sure you can. Just not TOO MUCH as I learned that day... :thumbsup:


brake before not during it...that is what is taught in racing school...imagine a string attached to brake and steering wheel (or handlebars)...you can't do both...just one or the other....tires are incredible but they can only do one thing at a time GREAT.....Great acceleration, Great Braking and Great turning.....you try to do two at the same time *one fails* turning and braking you wash out


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DesertCrawler said:


> Old wives tail...well, not my wife but maybe someone's...just like no front brake going downhill...also simply not true.
> 
> This. :thumbsup: There you go Mike, just not TOO MUCH brake.
> 
> ...


brake before not during it...that is what is taught in racing school...imagine a string attached to brake and steering wheel (or handlebars)...you can't do both...just one or the other....tires are incredible but they can only do one thing at a time GREAT.....Great acceleration, Great Braking and Great turning.....you try to do two at the same time *one fails* turning and braking you wash out

as for going downhill in steeps...brake before hold brake as long as you can till it starts to break free (skidding) then ride it out till safe braking area


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

how i spend my days with a broken collar bone...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> how i spend my days with a broken collar bone...


we need to get that place up and running again


----------



## cstem (Jan 13, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> brake before not during it...that is what is taught in racing school...imagine a string attached to brake and steering wheel (or handlebars)...you can't do both...just one or the other....tires are incredible but they can only do one thing at a time GREAT.....Great acceleration, Great Braking and Great turning.....you try to do two at the same time *one fails* turning and braking you wash out


Wrong- trailbraking is taught in racing school (to advanced riders of course) and is a tricky skill to master. Trust me on this one.:thumbsup:


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> brake before not during it...that is what is taught in racing school...imagine a string attached to brake and steering wheel (or handlebars)...you can't do both...just one or the other....tires are incredible but they can only do one thing at a time GREAT.....Great acceleration, Great Braking and Great turning.....you try to do two at the same time *one fails* turning and braking you wash out


My buddy just took a school at Laguna Seca and they were teaching trail braking. He's done quite a few track days and said it was strange because he's always been a "brake 100% before you lean" guy. I wondered how he'd done so many track days and never trail braked. I've always done it. It just seems natural to ease off the brake so the transition from brake to throttle is smooth. Plus, a general rule if you are trying to go fast is you are either on the throttle or on the brake. You usually won't be on the throttle until around the apex of the corner so you should still be on the brake until then. Any time not on the throttle or braking is wasted time.

But, you're right, tires can only do one thing great. Great is the key word. In most classes they teach you that you a 70/30 rule (probably slightly differing ratios here and there, that seems to be the number I remember). You need to have 70% of your braking done before you start to lean in. When you start to lean in you need to be getting off the brake. Not 100% brake to 0%. You ease off the brake just like you ease on the throttle (unless you have traction control). The result of not easing off the brake is documented above.

I was doing fine going in a straight line braking hard (tire did one thing "great"). As soon as I started to lean and turn is when the wheel locked and let lose (tire could not do two things "great").

I was riding just a bit over my head worrying too much about being fast and not being good :madman:



cstem said:


> Wrong- trailbraking is taught in racing school (to advanced riders of course) and is a tricky skill to master. Trust me on this one.:thumbsup:


Yes, Anyone who says you can't brake in a corner is just ignorant of what the bike can and will do. Nothing wrong with not knowing so no offense intended.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

cstem said:


> Wrong- trailbraking is taught in racing school (to advanced riders of course) and is a tricky skill to master. Trust me on this one.:thumbsup:


rear braking not front braking


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Be glad it'z broken & not seperated. Seperationz suck & never heal 100%. I've had three & a break. Breakz are better in th long run.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

man w/ one hand said:


> ... Breakz are better in th long run.


but apparently they suck in the turns...


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

Painkillers, beer, and biking videos.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> rear braking not front braking


You have fun with that rear brake... :thumbsup: Can't remember the last time I even touched mine.


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

argibson said:


> Oh yeah, it happened to me alright. 8 hole plate almost from sternum to humeral head due to multiple breaks. Was doing pushups and riding again in less than a month. Colin Edwards just raced motogp less than 10 days after fixation surgery on his clavicle.


 TSA will have fun w/you next time you fly, enjoy the grope!


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
There ya go!
Porn for some variety!


----------



## pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 3, 2009)

I have to agree that breaking your CB is better than an AC separation. Mine took 4 months to fully heal. Ever try to masturbate with your non-dominant hand while on **** loads of pain killers? It was like dating a 14 yo. A true measurement of staying focused on your end goal.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> but apparently they suck in the turns...


Breaks, brakes....tomato, tomato.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

DustyBones said:


> TSA will have fun w/you next time you fly, enjoy the grope!


Not true. I've got 2 plates and 13 screws in my collarbone. It, surprisingly, doesn't set off the metal detector!

I used my two collarbone breaks to scout/flag out a half dozen future trails. Those are gonna keep me busy for several years. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

I am down to help DIG at your spot West Coast Hucker let me know when you are out their. PM me.


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

of topic...........
so you call trail braking over there...(other side of the pond).
i actually brake in entrance... and begining... and middle if I have to (road!).
I would love to try the new ABS from Honda or Bmw S1RR and agreed with fast mode: On brakes... on trottle.
Motorcycles are an awkard vehicle. 
1st weird thing - conter steering (entry or laying/stronger steering) (tried this while on my Yamaha DT like... almost 20 years from now!)
2nd - you go to where you look at! If you look at that slipery part of the road or that tree... you've got a great probability of ending there!
3rd - you turn better in a low gear and on the trottle (entry/apex and of course exiting!) than in higher gear and of the trottle - this I discovered on my 1st 4 stroke (road).
4Th - on the road (tortorus, alpine style road) Supermotard motorcycles are !"%#$%# to catch up!
5th - if you race... road looks really dangerous...................


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

> I have to agree that breaking your CB is better than an AC separation.


I do think I have to agree with this one. I separated my AC joint twice in high school and that was a much sharper and intense pain than what I have felt with the collar bone breakage.

-Brett


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

stop taking pain relief medication,,, stop drinkink alcohol,,,,,,, cut out fat and shugar from your diet, and stop smoking all these slow down bone growth in the body, and slow down the bodies healing process.
there are certain foods you can eat and certain suppliments you can take to aid and speed up bone growth and recovary.
fresh veg, and fish, are good for bone growth, also lycine and vitamins,
my brother broke his clacicle 7 weeks before we were due to fly out to whistler, he cut out all of the above and started a healthy diet as well as taking the suppliments, and he was recoverd and back on his bike just in time for our whistler trip, though his muscles in his shoulder were still weak, he was able to ride at about 80%,,,,,,, so it can be done,,,, good luck with your recovery mate.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks! All of that makes perfect sense. I have definitely cut my drinking already and my diet remains pretty good. I have always been an atimate person when it comes to diet and exercise.

-Brett


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

delirian said:


> stop taking pain relief medication,,, stop drinkink alcohol,,,,,,, cut out fat and shugar from your diet, and stop smoking all these slow down bone growth in the body, and slow down the bodies healing process.
> there are certain foods you can eat and certain suppliments you can take to aid and speed up bone growth and recovary.
> fresh veg, and fish, are good for bone growth, also lycine and vitamins,
> my brother broke his clacicle 7 weeks before we were due to fly out to whistler, he cut out all of the above and started a healthy diet as well as taking the suppliments, and he was recoverd and back on his bike just in time for our whistler trip, though his muscles in his shoulder were still weak, he was able to ride at about 80%,,,,,,, so it can be done,,,, good luck with your recovery mate.


i agree that'll help! but that will depend on the breakage.
also, take the time the best way... don't worry too much, just live being a little different for a while.
yes it's hard... but sometimes that's life


----------

